# 1964 GTO Emblem Colors



## Chipless (Apr 9, 2012)

I am bringing my father's 1964 GTO back to life, and have some questions about the emblem coloring. The car is two-tone, with silvermist gray on the bottom, and black on top.

The front GTO and rear PONTIAC emblems both have white paint inside the lettering. The front fender GTO 6.5 LITRE emblems have black paint. And the rear GTO emblems also have black paint.

Can anyone tell me which of these are correct, and which need to be adjusted to make the car more accurate for showing?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

Those all look good to me.. Wow a 2 tone car wonder now rare they are?? Cause you don't see that many of them..


----------



## Northeast Rod Run (Oct 29, 2008)

If you post this in the right section, you will get better results


----------



## Chipless (Apr 9, 2012)

Northeast Rod Run said:


> If you post this in the right section, you will get better results


Oops. Sorry about that. 

Is there any way a moderator could move the thread for me?


----------



## Chrisgillham (Dec 5, 2020)

Chipless said:


> I am bringing my father's 1964 GTO back to life, and have some questions about the emblem coloring. The car is two-tone, with silvermist gray on the bottom, and black on top.
> 
> The front GTO and rear PONTIAC emblems both have white paint inside the lettering. The front fender GTO 6.5 LITRE emblems have black paint. And the rear GTO emblems also have black paint.
> 
> ...


Hi, did you get the color code for your GTO emblem? I am also needing to touch up my 1965 Pontiac emblem.

Thanks, Chris


----------



## O52 (Jan 27, 2019)

They look good to me too.


----------



## nick rice (Nov 10, 2014)

Look good and correct to me. That 64 is frckn Beautiful...

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------

